# DPreviewTV 70 - 200 F2.8 Full-Frame Mirror-less Zoom Test



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 14, 2020)

This is semi-useful fun!  One lens is not going to tell you much about a whole lens lineup.  On the other hand, for some photographers, I can see this being on the camera for as much as 50% of all photos taken.  If you are one of them, well, you might take this a lot more seriously than I do.  Anyway, here it is:

"Best 70-200mm F2.8 Lens (Canon, Nikon, Sony, Panasonic)", 
Posted Nov 14, 2020 by "DPReview TV", [Length 13:54]
"



"


----------

